# Poor Sunset Gourami.........=(



## TheAquaExpert (May 24, 2009)

My Sunset Gourami Died Yesterday.......
He Had Ick, And He Wasn't Feeling Good......
I Was On My Way To The Fish Store To Get Some Medicine For Him, But When I Got Back, He Was Dead.......:ISh_the_Fish:

I Miss Him Alot.......That's All I Can Say........=(


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Sorry to hear that  , its always bad when you lose one of your little friends, but we live and learn. What do you suppose brought on the ick ?? usually that is a very good indicator that something is wrong in our tanks. Stress brought on by.... maybe this bad luck can be used to try to keep that from happening again.*


----------



## TheAquaExpert (May 24, 2009)

Well I Bout The Fish tank That He Was In From A Garage Sale. 
The Lady That I Bought It From Said That There Used To Be Ick In The Fish Tank, So Maybe That's How My Fish Got That Problem....


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

You didn't sterilize the tank before using it? You always need to sterilize used equipment before using it. There is a reason THEY are selling it and generally it means their fish are gone.


----------

